# thermostat housing



## maddog (Jan 22, 2013)

my wifes 2011 cruze has had the thermostat housing replaced 3 times already. now i am in wisconsin on business and it is leaking again. will be back to ky on thursday and have an appointment at the dealership to get it fixed AGAIN. is there anything that can be done so this thing dont start leaking again? in two years have had the tranny rebuilt,throttle body replaced, trunk opener, and three thermostat housings fixed on this thing. now going to have to get thermostat housing replaced again. wish we had never bought this piece of ****. is every one of these cars lemons?


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

no, not all of these are lemons, just yours...supposedly


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you talked to GM Corporate about this? They may want to see the service records as well.


----------



## bmoehring (Mar 14, 2014)

My thermostat housing leaks, too, apparently the source of The Smell, at least in my car.
I there a service bulletin for this?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

No bulletin......it obviously has failed but not with any real frequency.

Rob


----------



## zschneiderj (Mar 24, 2014)

bmoehring said:


> My thermostat housing leaks, too, apparently the source of The Smell, at least in my car.
> I there a service bulletin for this?


PI0721A Coolant leak from Thermostat housing, The leak may be caused by either the thermostat housing to cylinder head seal not being squarely aligned to the cylinder head or the water outlet seal to the thermostat housing not being squarely aligned to the thermostat housing. 

or 

PI0740B Smell an engine coolant type odor inside of the vehicle passenger compartment. 


This odor may be caused by coolant vapor collecting under the hood. This vapor may be coming from the coolant reservoir overflow and entering the passenger compartment through small gaps in the hood to plenum seal. 


The odor may also be caused by the grease used during the assembly of the HVAC case.


----------



## kmerla90 (Jul 3, 2017)

My 2013 Chevy Cruze has had this issue and also have had to replace the housing twice. The housing is PLASTIC instead of metal. and it cracks! What gives?!


----------



## Bigdog6three (Jan 13, 2020)

Hey guys I am from Canada, Cruze 1.4 LT- 2014. It has 110,000 kms on it. Replaced the thermostat housing 3 times in 2 years and it cracked again. Replaced water pump twice , coolant tank cap. Why does it keeps cracking ? I am fed up of Chevy - has anyone found a fix for it ?


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Haven’t had my housing leak once since I’ve owned mine. I’m at 140k miles now.


----------



## Tamikar3 (Mar 21, 2020)

maddog said:


> my wifes 2011 cruze has had the thermostat housing replaced 3 times already. now i am in wisconsin on business and it is leaking again. will be back to ky on thursday and have an appointment at the dealership to get it fixed AGAIN. is there anything that can be done so this thing dont start leaking again? in two years have had the tranny rebuilt,throttle body replaced, trunk opener, and three thermostat housings fixed on this thing. now going to have to get thermostat housing replaced again. wish we had never bought this piece of ****. is every one of these cars lemons?


Yes, it is a lemon. I went through lemon Law and got all my money that the car was worth. This car put me through hell. I would never recommend a Chevy to anyone. American cars aren’t worth it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Tamikar3 said:


> Yes, it is a lemon. I went through lemon Law and got all my money that the car was worth. This car put me through hell. I would never recommend a Chevy to anyone. American cars aren’t worth it.


If you supposedly returned your Cruze, why are you here? This is not a GM website.


----------



## Tamikar3 (Mar 21, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> If you supposedly returned your Cruze, why are you here? This is not a GM website.


That answer wasn’t to help you, but hard working people who put their money into crappy things that they rely on.

I never knew giving someone the answer to help them was the wrong thing to do. The question is why are you here. To lie to these people?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Tamikar3 said:


> That answer wasn’t to help you, but hard working people who put their money into crappy things that they rely on.
> 
> I never knew giving someone the answer to help them was the wrong thing to do. The question is why are you here. To lie to these people?


This is a forum about the Chevy Cruze and how to repair it and how to enjoy it. We have no need for trolls and others that just want to stir discontent for no purpose. We prefer constructive criticism and embrace those willing to help others. Unfortunately what you consider help, isn't.


----------

